# There will be a long beard hanging on the living room wall, that is got with a box ca



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

My11-87, Undertaker choke, #4 hevi shot. No gobbles. Came I with a hen. Awesome display. Strutted in front of me for 30 minutes. Finally coaxed her over with lucks and purrs.










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Do you hunt in Manchester?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## marn1186 (Dec 27, 2009)

Bad ass photo and bird. Are you hiding behind the bird?


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

I used the wind to help me get the fan spread out. Couldn't draw the Manchester tag, had to settle for the 301.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

I meant came in with a hen. She got within 15 feet of me. I thought it was game over. She walked by me and he followed right in.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

tbarden11 said:


> I used the wind to help me get the fan spread out. Couldn't draw the Manchester tag, had to settle for the 301.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Gotcha I was working this morning and a customer who got a bird right off Austin rd E of town had same story. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

